# american television



## larrydoliner

is there any company that provides real US television in mexico city? I can't do another day of The Nanny or Married with children on american network


----------



## Intercasa

Watch them free on the net and without commercials here


----------



## Intercasa

One more stinkin post to be able to post sites...


----------



## Intercasa

OK, finally I can post sites here....

Try this site: TV Links


----------



## Steve Hazzard

larrydoliner said:


> is there any company that provides real US television in mexico city? I can't do another day of The Nanny or Married with children on american network


Mi amiga, who lives in Cueranvaca, that's just south of Mexico City, has cable service with more American TV channels than I get in Pennsylvania! You can always go the satellite route with the local satellite provider. I don't know if Direct TV services your location in Mexico, but I have seen several posts on the forum concerning satellite television and Internet service.


----------



## larrydoliner

these cables are illegal and since we are in an apartment building, they do come and check. if it is legal , i would be extremely interested. thanks for the help


----------



## Steve Hazzard

larrydoliner said:


> these cables are illegal and since we are in an apartment building, they do come and check. if it is legal , i would be extremely interested. thanks for the help


Does you apartment building permit satellite TV? From what I've read on this and other forums, more than a few expats are opting for satellite service! Should your apartment building permit satellite dishes, I would certainly look at that option.


----------



## sync172w

there is one.

Nationphone provides 250 american channels in High Definition quality or standard quality.

I love it during my expat in japan.


----------



## synthia

Well, what you can get in Japan has nothing to do with what you can get in Mexico.


----------



## handels

*Sky*

I live in Mexico City and we have Sky which offers a lot of American channels. I mostly watch movies so I can't tell you exactly which ones. They have a channel list at sky dot com dot mx.

It also lets you switch dubbed movies back to the original English.


----------



## RVGRINGO

It really would help if you would all go back, use the edit button, and include your location in your posts. I've been tempted to delete them because the information is of no use without a location. Remember that readers need to know where you are in order to understand your message.


----------



## Rodrigo84

My cousin had the same agony for a long time. His apartment building also prohibited him from putting up a DirecTV dish until a diplomat was allowed to do the same thing (my cousin was planning on legal action. By then he had already managed to hook up what is called a Sling Box, Sling Media - Home of the Slingbox

You do need someone in the U.S. who has an extra satellite tv box lying around and a high speed access to the Internet (actually you and the other person need it). He hooked it up with my aunt and uncle in the U.S. and was getting loud and clear over the Internet (with stereo surround sound) DirecTV just as if you were watching it in the U.S.

As far as the dish, I think some of my cousin's friends eventually found out that DirecTV wasn't pulling in all the channels, only Dish Network was successful, but that Sling Box method was really neat. He even used to bring his laptop over to our house and hook it up to the high speed Internet and it was like watching tv right there.


----------



## synthia

What about watching programs on line?


----------



## Rodrigo84

synthia said:


> What about watching programs on line?


My cousin liked to watch this series called Jericho (and he could with the Slingbox hookup). However, one day a friend of his heard that it was also available through CBS online, but when we went to check it out, it said that the program could not be accessed from his country, Mexico, just the U.S., so I am not sure how good that would work.

I have heard of a friend of my cousin's who made a deal with a friend who had a hookup to Dish Network. His friend had a big dish on the top of his townhouse in Santa Fe and had an extra Satellite box and hooked it up over the Internet via the Slingbox and he paid the guy an amount per month.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I've heard that there are ways to hide your ISP address so that the broadcaster will think you are in the USA. Perhaps some techie out there can help you; or, you might use Google to explore that option.


----------



## Debian

As a professional technician myself with dedicated servers all over the world, I can answer that call. However, I'm hesitant to say much as it might be construed as advertising. Is there any way I can say what I have to say without the mods thinking its a flat out advertisement?


----------



## RVGRINGO

You may respond to specific requests, like these, with a generic recommendation or technical advice.
Members could PM you if they want to enter into a commercial relationship. Or, if you participate in the forum on a variety of topics, you might include a single signature line offering help in your area of expertise.


----------



## LeeVP

*Mexico TV*

We went with the slingbox units. You hook up to your cable or Satilite in the U.S. and as long as you have high speed service here you can watch everything you have in the U.S.


----------



## murka

My brother, who has a home in Arizona, bought a Slingbox. I live in Thailand and after downloading the Slingmedia software, can watch Arizona TV on my computer in Phuket. When we move to Mexico in April, he will bring down a SlingCatcher which will be hooked up to our TV in Ajijic and we will be able to watch Arizona TV for free!

So basically you need someone in the States to buy the set-up, hook it up to their TV, give you the password and you can access the TV programmes via your computer. The SlingCatcher will allow you to watch your friend's TV on your TV.


----------



## Debian

RVGRINGO said:


> You may respond to specific requests, like these, with a generic recommendation or technical advice.
> Members could PM you if they want to enter into a commercial relationship. Or, if you participate in the forum on a variety of topics, you might include a single signature line offering help in your area of expertise.


I have taken your recommendation regarding the signature line. But I am also putting my time in answering other topics around the numerous forums here as well so it does not look like I'm just here to advertise.


----------

